# F10 - Remove TPMS Warning



## lifo_1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have successfully removed all warnings about TPMS from my NAV - HU_CIC / RDC = nicht_aktiv (Thanks shawnsheridan!)

Now Im trying to remove the yellow warning light in the instrument cluster.

Anyone attempted this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lifo_1 said:


> I have successfully removed all warnings about TPMS from my NAV - HU_CIC / RDC = nicht_aktiv (Thanks shawnsheridan!)
> 
> Now Im trying to remove the yellow warning light in the instrument cluster.
> 
> Anyone attempted this?


Did you search KOMBI for RDC setting, and if that did not work, remove 2VB from VO and VO Code KOMBI, HU_CIC, and RDC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you search KOMBI for RDC setting, and if that did not work, remove 2VB from VO and VO Code KOMBI, HU_CIC, and RDC?


Ta da!

Kommentar=RDC Ueberwachung (Comment=RDC monitoring)

KOMBI / ST_TYR_TIMEOUT = nicht_aktiv
KOMBI /ST_TYR_ALIVE = nicht_aktiv


----------



## lifo_1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I tried those 2 above and it didn't fix. I will try to remove 2VB from vo


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lifo_1 said:


> I tried those 2 above and it didn't fix. I will try to remove 2VB from vo


Hmmm...that surprises me that those two did not kill it.

Ok. Try this one too:

KL_PREDRIVE_F10_RPA = nicht_aktiv

If unsuccessful, kill 2VB in your VO, and VO Code HU_CIC and KOMBI. RDC has no coding data, so there is nothing to VO Code there I don't think.


----------



## lifo_1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Removed the 2VB and VO coded HU_CIC and KOMBI.

No luck. TPMS warning still present in NAV screen and instrument panel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lifo_1 said:


> Removed the 2VB and VO coded HU_CIC and KOMBI.
> 
> No luck. TPMS warning still present in NAV screen and instrument panel


That is almost impossible to believe. Are you sure after you removed 2VB from FA, that before you VO Coded HU_CIC and KOMBI, you loaded that FA (the modified one without 2VB) and activated it, and not the FA read from the car?


----------



## lifo_1 (Oct 4, 2012)

So load the xml file with the 2VB option removed and VO code those 2 again?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lifo_1 said:


> So load the xml file with the 2VB option removed and VO code those 2 again?


Yes! That is why removed it. Now when you VO Code the ECU's, it won't enable 2VB like your regular FA that is stored in your car will (assuming you did not go so far as to write the modified FA to the car, and the FA in the car is original).


----------



## lifo_1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just to keep the thread alive I have confirmed with Sean what I did was correct. New FA and VO coded Kombi and HUCIC. Still not luck. Will keep researching


----------



## jaza45 (Sep 8, 2003)

when you remove the 2VB out of the VO, you still need to pulll the plug out of the RDC or remover the fuse, otherwise the car is still going to recognize the module and light is going to stay on.


----------



## lifo_1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Success! Did everything mentioned above but this time I removed fuse. No more tpms warnings, alerts in nav or instrument panel.

However, while coding the kombi it came up with a CEL out of the blue. It has been 3 days and its still there. I don't drive the car that much so I'm hoping it goes away on its own.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lifo_1 said:


> Success! Did everything mentioned above but this time I removed fuse. No more tpms warnings, alerts in nav or instrument panel.
> 
> However, while coding the kombi it came up with a CEL out of the blue. It has been 3 days and its still there. I don't drive the car that much so I'm hoping it goes away on its own.


You can try this.

Assuming the fault condition no longer exists, to clear the fault code.

1) Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
2) Hit F3
3) Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\F01.PRG
4) In the "Select Job: F01" window, select FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL
5) Hit F5
6) "Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"

Hopefully, Problem Solved.

Note: fs_lesen_funktional only read fault codes, FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL will delete it.


----------



## lifo_1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shawn you the man! CEL is gone. To recap for people wanting to disable TPMS

Pull the fuse in the trunk for TPMS. 
Remove 2VB option in VO
HU_CIC / RDC = nicht_aktiv (this removes TPMS options from NAV)
KOMBI / ST_TYR_TIMEOUT = nicht_aktiv
KOMBI /ST_TYR_ALIVE = nicht_aktiv


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lifo_1 said:


> Shawn you the man! CEL is gone. To recap for people wanting to disable TPMS
> 
> Pull the fuse in the trunk for TPMS.
> Remove 2VB option in VO
> ...


Glad I could help. :thumbup:


----------



## lifo_1 (Oct 4, 2012)

It went away the first time i drove it after clearing it but it came back after that. Comes back after i clear it everytime. Might have to take it in


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lifo_1 said:


> It went away the first time i drove it after clearing it but it came back after that. Comes back after i clear it everytime. Might have to take it in


CEL Zombie! Do you know what the CEL Code and its meaning is?

Maybe undo all your coding, clear it with Tool32, and see if it stays off. At least you will know if it is coding related.


----------



## nimuh (Apr 7, 2013)

hi guys, sorry to dig up this thread again but I could not manage to remove the RDC error message yet.

is it really necessary to remove the fuse to kill the error message? i dont even care about the yellow warning light much, i just want to remove the warning message from the idrive that pops up on every start.

I coded the 3 values as stated above, but I do not want to remove the fuse if not 100% necessary. 
what does this mean: "Remove 2VB option in VO"? I have e-sys running and have coded a couple values before, but im not a coding expret. what is the VO?


----------



## nimuh (Apr 7, 2013)

update: well it wasnt too hard. I just had to remove the RDC fuse in the trunk. warning is gone forever  thanks to everyone in this thread


----------



## escalade26s (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for bringing back an old thread but I am trying to get my TPMS disabled since I have after market wheels. I am really confused about VO and what it is or where to find it. The same goes for the location of the RDC fuse in the trunk. I have some coding experience and have everything needed to code, just don't know where it is within the program. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jay Arras (Nov 22, 2002)

escalade26s said:


> Sorry for bringing back an old thread but I a trying to get my TPMS disabled since I have after market wheels.


Reading through this thread, it seems to be more trouble than it's worth to me. Just pick up a set of the damn TPMS sensors on eBay for about a hundred bucks and be done with it!


----------



## Nitrogen (Apr 2, 2012)

lifo_1 said:


> Shawn you the man! CEL is gone. To recap for people wanting to disable TPMS
> 
> Pull the fuse in the trunk for TPMS.
> Remove 2VB option in VO
> ...


Hi guys was trying to do the above steps but when trying to delete the 2vb option in VO it asks which module just before process ECU so which module do I delete the 2VB from?

HU_CIC?
KOMBI?
CAS?

Please help thanks!!!


----------



## escalade26s (Jul 22, 2009)

Got it working on my F01. I did everything previously mentioned in this thread minus the 2VB and VO thing. You may want to skip it and see if you are good as well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nitrogen said:


> Hi guys was trying to do the above steps but when trying to delete the 2vb option in VO it asks which module just before process ECU so which module do I delete the 2VB from?
> 
> HU_CIC?
> KOMBI?
> ...


For Fxx using E-Sys, it does not do this. I presume you are using NCS Expert for your E64 though, and it acts differently.

I would skip this step as @escalade26s wrote.


----------



## Nitrogen (Apr 2, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> For Fxx using E-Sys, it does not do this. I presume you are using NCS Expert for your E64 though, and it acts differently.
> 
> I would skip this step as @escalade26s wrote.


I will give it a shot and yes I am using NCS expert. I will post my results as soon as I complete it. Weird how it needs VO delete for some and not for others. Are all the cars 650i's?
Mine is a 2006 650i.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## escalade26s (Jul 22, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can try this.
> 
> Assuming the fault condition no longer exists, to clear the fault code.
> 
> ...


Shawn, just noticed the CEL came up for me as well when coding KOMBI. Will these directions work for my f01 as we'll to clear the fault? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not Shawn, but yes, same process will clear the code providing it's not an ongoing issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HFW003 said:


> I'm not Shawn, but yes, same process will clear the code providing it's not an ongoing issue.


:thumbup:


----------



## ponch (Jan 25, 2013)

I tried doing it on my f10 but I didn't do the HU_CIC / RDC = nicht_aktiv because I have the hu nbt don't know if it will mess with other things. I did do the KOMBI / ST_TYR_TIMEOUT to nicht_aktiv all that did is reset my time and date. The KOMBI /ST_TYR_ALIVE = was already set to nicht_aktiv. I also pulled the fuse and Im still getting all the warnings... weird...


----------



## ponch (Jan 25, 2013)

I did notice a difference just by the one setting I changed. Now it does not warn me as soon as I start car. It takes about a minute before all the lights start flashing. 
It makes me wonder if that setting I changed to not active is the time it takes for it to warn. maybe if I change the value? what do you guys think? Just a thought.


----------



## escalade26s (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks fellas, I am good to go now.


----------



## escalade26s (Jul 22, 2009)

So CEL came back shortly after reset. I changed the coding for KOMBI back along with putting the fuse back in. I did another reset and was good. At this point, I'll deal with the tpms light....seeing the CEL throws me off and makes me think something's wrong.


----------



## ponch (Jan 25, 2013)

All is good no lights on dash.... I did what post #3 says


----------



## sgi4side (Jul 23, 2004)

ponch said:


> All is good no lights on dash.... I did what post #3 says


Were you able to remove Cell?


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

hello, Shawn 
advice on TPM / RPA E66 screen shows system error
Can not initialize 

Thank


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I do not know the cause of the Initialization Error. Maybe you have a bad sensor or TPMS Module. Have you tried Coding it with NCS Expert?


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

RPA in side CIM module. read fault by ista - no fault in store
but read by inpa - fault in CIM =D998- All groups


----------



## ponch (Jan 25, 2013)

nimuh said:


> update: well it wasnt too hard. I just had to remove the RDC fuse in the trunk. warning is gone forever  thanks to everyone in this thread


Just wanted to know how you found what fuse it was. I have a 2015 f30 and have tried everything you did. I remove a fuse that has the tire symbol with exclamation. On mine its 132. Coded all that was mentioned and I still get all the warnings. I tried looking for the RDC module to unplug but no luck. I looked in all locations mentioned online. IM guessing it changed for 2015.

I did it on my 2013 f10 removed fuse coded and all worked with no lights or messages. I didnt have to remove 2VB from VO for that one.


----------



## Nettipepe (Nov 1, 2015)

lifo_1 said:


> Shawn you the man! CEL is gone. To recap for people wanting to disable TPMS
> 
> Pull the fuse in the trunk for TPMS.
> Remove 2VB option in VO
> ...


Can someone confirm that this work? 
Does this work even if i doesnt remove 2VB option?
Just fuse off, Hu_cic and KOMBI stuff =nicht aktiv?

Edit

Can someone tell exactly whitch folder under Kombi 
ST_TYR TIMEOUT 
ST_TYR_ALIVE 
Are? 
I cannot locate them anywere


----------



## choujames (Jul 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can try this.
> 
> Assuming the fault condition no longer exists, to clear the fault code.
> 
> ...


Shawn, can you explain how we can launch this .exe file? I am not seeing it in my c drive.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

choujames said:


> Shawn, can you explain how we can launch this .exe file? I am not seeing it in my c drive.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Well, do you have EDIABAS?


----------



## choujames (Jul 12, 2015)

Nope. Could you please share how to get it? Thanks again! 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

choujames said:


> Nope. Could you please share how to get it? Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## choujames (Jul 12, 2015)

Tool32 seems to hang when I load f01.prg. Am I missing a step? Thank you... 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

choujames said:


> Tool32 seems to hang when I load f01.prg. Am I missing a step? Thank you...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Disable Windows Firewall, and run Tool32 with Admin Rights.


----------



## choujames (Jul 12, 2015)

Shawn you rock. Thanks much! 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

choujames said:


> Shawn you rock. Thanks much!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## bimmerd00d (Aug 23, 2005)

Followed post 3, didn't have to run tool32 to clear any codes. I drove it around the block and nothing popped back up related to TPMS. I'll eventually grab another module or something, but at least for now the error isn't popping up. I hope it stays that way. Mine was called something slightly different but it was easy enough to find.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

If I will remove 2VB from VO, will the old measuring method be still available ... depending on wheel spin etc?


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> If I will remove 2VB from VO, will the old measuring method be still available ... depending on wheel spin etc?


I followed the instructions in this post, and everything worked. I now have FTM instead of TPMS.

http://e84.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1145078


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Mashman said:


> I followed the instructions in this post, and everything worked. I now have FTM instead of TPMS.
> 
> http://e84.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1145078


Perfect ! Thats what I needed to know ! Thanks


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

just one last question.. does anybody know, where is the fuse in trunk for TPMS in F13?


----------



## Seaside Pete (Sep 21, 2021)

Evening all. Having to resurrect this chat and hoping someone can help.

I'm also trying to code out RDC warnings. I have a 2015 F11 535d

I have itsa+ and can connect fine to the car, read all modules and see faults and clear them etc but cannot see where to change the values talked about on this forum.

How can I do it please? Can I even do it with itsa+ or do I need itsa-p with this model/year of car?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Seaside Pete said:


> Evening all. Having to resurrect this chat and hoping someone can help.
> 
> I'm also trying to code out RDC warnings. I have a 2015 F11 535d
> 
> ...


You need esys for that. If you`re not familiar with it i can assist.


----------



## Seaside Pete (Sep 21, 2021)

Okay, thanks. Have got a copy now. Will try tonight


----------



## niksss (May 21, 2018)

Hey guys ! What is the fuse numer ? Is it 139 ?


----------



## Seaside Pete (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi niksss, I didn't pull any fuses in the end. Just coded it out. Some forum posts mention pulling the RDC fuse out but I ended having to unplug the sensor in the rear bumper, then coded it out.


----------

